# 14" Monster CARIBA!!!



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I just got this 14" monster P. cariba. He is in terrible shape (bacterial/fungal infections...) but i'm treating him (Melafix and Pimafix). Hopefully he will recovery soon... and i just paid like $30 for him... remember i live in Venezuela but even here 14" Caribas doesn't come everyday...









Here is the new guy... he is very very aggressive BTW...









View attachment 126296


View attachment 126297


View attachment 126298


View attachment 126299


... and i got this little guy (5" long) for only $7...







!

View attachment 126300


View attachment 126301


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like a real beast!!

Good luck with healing it, keep us posted.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That caribe looks man where did you get it from ? when ur donw with it i know it will look good


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow!! it's huge!

Very nice. Hope it makes a full recovery


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

wow nice pickup and a bargain at $30. That is one huge caribe, I thought only Piraya grew that big in the pygo family.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> That caribe looks man *where did you get it from ?* when ur donw with it i know it will look good


I was told this specimen was collected at "Río Apure" (Apure river)


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

That is a massive fish.. What size tanks are those 2 fish in?


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow looks great,

Your so lucky living there lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Mr.Hannibal-What a steal!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cool the have dominos pizza in vennezuala lmao

what a monster. Hannibal just buy one of eveyr p and start braggin


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> cool the have dominos pizza in vennezuala lmao
> 
> what a monster. Hannibal *just buy one of eveyr p and start braggin*:rasp:


In fact that's what i'm planning







... i just ordered 4 P. striolatus (shoaling test), 4 S. irritans (shoaling test), 1 P. maculipinnis, 1 S. altuvei, 1 S. (P.) eigenmanni and 1 S Gouldingi to complete my Venezuelan collection







!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

looking nice....

do you buy at pet store?

how far are you from a river with fish in it?


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

crazy looking fish and great deals good god


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> looking nice....
> 
> do you buy at pet store?
> 
> how far are you from a river with fish in it?


Only P. cariba is common here in the fish stores... to get any other P species you need to place a special order...









... i'm 3.5-4 hours away from any river where you can get piranhas...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> looking nice....
> 
> do you buy at pet store?
> 
> how far are you from a river with fish in it?


Only P. cariba is common here in the fish stores... to get any other P species you need to place a special order...









... i'm 3.5-4 hours away from any river where you can get piranhas...








[/quote]
4 hours away! Hell, I would just about run there with a fishing pole and a container if I only lived 4 hours away!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> looking nice....
> 
> do you buy at pet store?
> 
> how far are you from a river with fish in it?


Only P. cariba is common here in the fish stores... to get any other P species you need to place a special order...









... i'm 3.5-4 hours away from any river where you can get piranhas...








[/quote]
4 hours away! Hell, I would just about run there with a fishing pole and a container if I only lived 4 hours away!
[/quote]
Can you do that???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> cool the have dominos pizza in vennezuala lmao
> 
> what a monster. Hannibal *just buy one of eveyr p and start braggin*:rasp:


In fact that's what i'm planning







... i just ordered 4 P. striolatus (shoaling test), 4 S. irritans (shoaling test), 1 P. maculipinnis, 1 S. altuvei, 1 S. (P.) eigenmanni and 1 S Gouldingi to complete my Venezuelan collection :nod: !
[/quote]

I HATE YOU
















ur one lucky sob i wish i lived there... are macus really rare over there too?


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

your the boss hes in good hands


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice Cariba Hannibal.



> wow nice pickup and a bargain at $30. That is one huge caribe, I thought only Piraya grew that big in the pygo family.


Pirayas are regularly cought at over 20" that Cariba is only 14 but that is not to say that there aren't Caribas out there at 20" too. George at Shark Aqarium has a huge Cariba that should be at least 14-16".

Hater


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

20" RED-BELLIED PIRANHA!


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I hear your going collecting soon is that right?

Bobz


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> looking nice....
> 
> do you buy at pet store?
> 
> how far are you from a river with fish in it?


Only P. cariba is common here in the fish stores... to get any other P species you need to place a special order...:nod:

... i'm 3.5-4 hours away from any river where you can get piranhas...








[/quote]
4 hours away! Hell, I would just about run there with a fishing pole and a container if I only lived 4 hours away!
[/quote]
Can you do that???
[/quote]

Yeap i can... in fact i'm planning a fishing trip for january-february 2007...







!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Yeap i can... in fact i'm planning a fishing trip for january-february 2007...:nod: !


thats killer!!! have a good time...

very nice score!!!
looks mean as hell..

cheers
jones


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ONE Day, my caribe will be that big..lol

BUT, the one u got is super nice....Great pick up for 30 bux for sure.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Trigga said:


> cool the have dominos pizza in vennezuala lmao
> 
> what a monster. Hannibal *just buy one of eveyr p and start braggin*:rasp:


In fact that's what i'm planning







... i just ordered 4 P. striolatus (shoaling test), 4 S. irritans (shoaling test), 1 P. maculipinnis, 1 S. altuvei, 1 S. (P.) eigenmanni and 1 S Gouldingi to complete my Venezuelan collection :nod: !
[/quote]

I HATE YOU







:laugh:

ur one lucky sob i wish i lived there... *are macus really rare over there too?*
[/quote]

I don't really know if Macus (P. maculipinnis) are really rare or not in the wild but i can tell you they are collected in the Río Casiquiare (Casiquiare River) southern Venezuela near Brazil... so it's a long trip to get them







!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

good luck hannibal, hope your Caribe pulls though


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Good luck with the Cariba. It's a monster hope it pulls through. Your a lucky guy with a deal like that!


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

i know its a sick fish but are you sure its caribe?
looks like a normal red to me? but i could be wrong


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Reds dont get to be 14 inches my man..


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice fish!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

commando said:


> i know its a sick fish but are you sure its caribe?
> looks like a normal red to me? but i could be wrong


caught in venezuala so it cant be a red


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

bob351 said:


> i know its a sick fish but are you sure its caribe?
> looks like a normal red to me? but i could be wrong


caught in venezuala so it cant be a red








[/quote]

Yeap i'm a 100% sure it's P. cariba... why?

1.- This P was caught at Río Apure (Apure River), Venezuela. There are no P. nattereris in venezuelan rivers.
2.- It has clear eyes. P. nattereri have red eyes







!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Reds dont get to be 14 inches my man..


Yes reds do get to 14" to 16" my man..


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Reds dont get to be 14 inches my man..


Yes reds do get to 14" to 16" my man..
[/quote]

I seen one pic that Frank showed through calculations of a red being that big, but never anything even approaching that size in a red.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Pat said:


> Reds dont get to be 14 inches my man..


Yes reds do get to 14" to 16" my man..
[/quote]

I seen one pic that Frank showed through calculations of a red being that big, but never anything even approaching that size in a red.
[/quote]
Mine is gonna hit a solid 13 inches in a few weeks...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

pretty sad that they loose their color + black spot as they age =\


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

I dont know RB32, If you get your reds to 13 inches, I gotta give you some respect. So I make a proposal for you, get them to 13 inches(which seems to be what you whole goal is, have huge reds), and then slow down on the feeding. Get them looking decent! When and if you do, use a non flexible tape measure this time.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

MY MEASURMENT IS 100% ACCURATE!

MY GOAL IS TO GET THEM TO 14".


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Bullshit, your measurement is accurate when you use a legit measuring tape. Like any of the guys on here do, Grosse Gurke, etc, etc.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

you don't know what you talking about...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr Hannibal, why would you put a sick fish in the same tank as your healthy caribe? Shouldn't you try a hospital tank first?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Mr Hannibal, why would you put a sick fish in the same tank as your healthy caribe? Shouldn't you try a hospital tank first?


The fish is not weak and has nothing contagious. He is very active and seems strong. He just has fin rot and some infected wounds... and i don't have an empty tank to put him (remember this fish is HUGE)







!


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

wow nice collection of piranhas you have in that tank, very impressive!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

What a fish.. looks like an ornery sucker!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

If I lived ther I would be fishing for them when ever I can, that caribe is onna look nice after it heals up.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

DC2RJUN said:


> If I lived ther I would be fishing for them when ever I can, that caribe is onna look nice after it heals up.


Caribas are easy catch in Venezuelan rivers but huge specimens (like this) are pretty uncommon







!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Mr Hannibal, why would you put a sick fish in the same tank as your healthy caribe? Shouldn't you try a hospital tank first?


The fish is not weak and has nothing contagious. He is very active and seems strong. He just has fin rot and some infected wounds... and i don't have an empty tank to put him (remember this fish is HUGE)







!
[/quote]

Thats good to know he's not weak or contagious. I'd be worried about the other fish either thinking he's weak or the spread of disease/illness.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

nasty lookin fish but..well thats all just nasty 
lol


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Hannibal, congrats on the new Ps!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn nice, can I have it?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice monster-deal you got!









Remember to post upon this thread, so we can see how he's healing up


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

He'll be fine. Nothing good water and a "salt" regiment can't fix. He is a beast.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I just got this 14" monster P. cariba. He is in terrible shape (bacterial/fungal infections...) but i'm treating him (Melafix and Pimafix). Hopefully he will recovery soon... and i just paid like $30 for him... remember i live in Venezuela but even here 14" Caribas doesn't come everyday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

treating that fish in a 180g is a hell of a job, aint it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> treating that fish in a 180g is a hell of a job, aint it?


I just add some salt to eliminate harmful bacteria and the fish heals by itself







!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> MY MEASURMENT IS 100% ACCURATE!
> 
> MY GOAL IS TO GET THEM TO 14".


Pics are godsend, y'know?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think i need to move, damn man i fish like that would cost a few 100 over here


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

dezboy said:


> i think i need to move, damn man i fish like that would cost a few 100 over here


Yeap it's great caribas are cheap and easy to find here in Venezuela... anyway a 14" specimen is very rare in the local market







!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Red Spilo said:


> nasty lookin fish but..well thats all just nasty
> lol


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

RB32 and Hannibal gotta meet up somewhere and just brawl it out, and have it posted on Piranha Fury featured videos. LMAOOOO


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Very nice fish you have!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> RB32 and Hannibal gotta meet up somewhere and just brawl it out, and have it posted on Piranha Fury featured videos. LMAOOOO










There's no need of that... i'm know where i am on Ps and i know where he is


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> i think i need to move, damn man i fish like that would cost a few 100 over here


Yeap it's great caribas are cheap and easy to find here in Venezuela... anyway a 14" specimen is very rare in the local market







!
[/quote]

i dont think i have ever seen a fish like that in england to be honest buddy, the best i ever saw was a piraya and it was oing for something like 2.5k english, which would be 4k american, but then that was a isolated P i reckon i could get one for slightly cheaper..............


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

dezboy said:


> i think i need to move, damn man i fish like that would cost a few 100 over here


Yeap it's great caribas are cheap and easy to find here in Venezuela... anyway a 14" specimen is very rare in the local market :nod: !
[/quote]

i dont think i have ever seen a fish like that in england to be honest buddy, the best i ever saw was a piraya and it was oing for something like 2.5k english, which would be 4k american, but then that was a isolated P i reckon i could get one for slightly cheaper..............
[/quote]

Wow that's a lot of money... sadly big/huge specimens don't come everyday







!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

good pick up hannibel, i hope he heals fast


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

any updates Hannibal.?


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

odyssey said:


> any updates Hannibal.?


just about to ask the same question... hows the condition of that badboy!?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya hannibal


----------

